# Malay Orchid Review 1934



## Roy (Sep 3, 2010)

Found this while browsing. The odd blank page but well worth working through.

http://mms.elibraryhub.com/SHC/NLBHB/020000839.pdf


----------



## NYEric (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanx for sharing. We don't really appreciate what color photos brought to our life until we read something like that.


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks Roy!!! Very interesting to see these old orchid documentations!!! Jean


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 3, 2010)

Roy said:


> Found this while browsing. The odd blank page but well worth working through.
> 
> http://mms.elibraryhub.com/SHC/NLBHB/020000839.pdf


The blank pages appear to be protective facing pages for the photos.
Thanks for the link -- it is an interesting document.


----------



## paphioboy (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks for sharing.. I really like to read literature from this era (Malayan/Singapore orchid boom) and contrast culture techniques with what's available today... Some of it is useful, like organic fertilisers and pesticides. Unfortunately, stuff like tuba root (derris) is illegal nowadays for fear of poisoning water sources, although it is claimed to be a very effective insecticide..

BTW, that is one HUGE pecteilis susannae...!!!  :drool: :drool:


----------

